

Befunge, a programming language designed to be hard to compile (and read) - earcar
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Befunge

======
wccrawford
I actually think the 2D layout of the code is interesting... But more suited
to a GUI than a text-based programming language.

Of course, the point wasn't suitability, but rather inscrutability, so they
accomplished their goal.

------
acron0
That's not a patch on Brainfuck: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brainfuck>

++++++++++[>+++++++>++++++++++>+++<<<-]>++.>+.+++++++
..+++.>++.<<+++++++++++++++.>.+++.------.--------.>+.

